# [Poll] Should you be able to hide your time online?



## Looksmax (Nov 18, 2021)

Edit: Final result is No.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Nov 18, 2021)

No


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 18, 2021)

no


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 18, 2021)

@looksmaxxer234


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 18, 2021)

I mean it’s not hard to deduce tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Nov 18, 2021)

yes my nigga


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Nov 18, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> @looksmaxxer234


"bruh i keep the tab open i swear"


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 18, 2021)

JM10 said:


> "bruh i keep the tab open i swear"


literally me


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 18, 2021)

come on boys vote

@gamma @PingPong @cloUder @buckchadley31 @BigBiceps


----------



## LooksJourney (Nov 18, 2021)

No, it allows me to see who is a fucking basement dweller with no life.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 18, 2021)

@Rupert Pupkin @TraumatisedOgre


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 18, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> come on boys vote
> 
> @gamma @PingPong @cloUder @buckchadley31 @BigBiceps





Spoiler: Wow


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 18, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Spoiler: Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn Frankie is fucking Blue up


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 18, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Spoiler: Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 18, 2021)

Not even surprised tbh


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 18, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> View attachment 1408594


Didn't see him at first


----------



## Haven (Nov 18, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Spoiler: Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post more


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 18, 2021)

Haven said:


> Post more


@Baldingman1998 post more bro


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 18, 2021)

Haven said:


> Post more


Frankie is so hot. I used to be very obsessed with her as a kid


Spoiler: Frankie


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 18, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Frankie is so hot. I used to be very obsessed with her as a kid


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 18, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Frankie is so hot. I used to be very obsessed with her as a kid
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Frankie
> ...





Spoiler








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Nov 18, 2021)

Yes it has no reason to stay other than for mockery and it might just motivate otherwise good users to leave


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 18, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 18, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> View attachment 1408635


Bruuh  @Baldingman1998


Spoiler








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Chad1212 (Nov 18, 2021)

Na


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 18, 2021)

That cumshot is cagefuel


WontStopNorwooding said:


> Bruuh  @Baldingman1998
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm boosting my time online by not closing the tab and keeping my pc on

At 69d 4h 20m i will stop it


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 18, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> That cumshot is cagefuel


You like Frankie too ?


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Nov 18, 2021)

No, we need to be able to differentiate between normal human beings and the people who have rotted their brain by spending 20 hours a day on this site


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Nov 18, 2021)

yeah, it's embarrassing lmfao


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Nov 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I'm boosting my time online by not closing the tab and keeping my pc on
> 
> At 69d 4h 20m i will stop it


Miring


----------



## Lihito (Nov 18, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Spoiler: Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HoW is The porno called and what site


----------



## Lihito (Nov 18, 2021)

DankForce1 said:


> No, we need to be able to differentiate between normal human beings and the people who have rotted their brain by spending 20 hours a day on this site


In racebait debates of course


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 18, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Bruuh  @Baldingman1998
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Fucking disgusting coomer, i haven't watched porn in 2 months fuck u


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 18, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Fucking disgusting coomer, i haven't watched porn in 2 months fuck u


you cummed to this?


----------



## Deleted member 14918 (Nov 18, 2021)

I dont even see mine wtf


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 18, 2021)

Lihito said:


> HoW is The porno called and what site


Imagine not knowing who Frankie is... Are you even a man?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 18, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Imagine not knowing who Frankie is... Are you even a man?


damn @Lihito did u even have childhood cartoon crushes??? lol


----------



## Umbra (Nov 18, 2021)

No, i wanna bully basement dwellers more


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 18, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> damn @Lihito did u even have childhood cartoon crushes??? lol


Fuaark and Daphne from Scooby Doo, I think I've a thing for red heads


----------



## Lihito (Nov 18, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> damn @Lihito did u even have childhood cartoon crushes??? lol


No i didnt watch gay western cartoon

Only one i Liked tho was 2003 TMNT


----------



## Lihito (Nov 18, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Fuaark and Daphne from Scooby Doo, I think I've a thing for red heads
> View attachment 1409283
> View attachment 1409284
> View attachment 1409286
> ...


Belma has better tits and is a PAWG


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 18, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Fuaark and Daphne from Scooby Doo, I think I've a thing for red heads
> View attachment 1409283
> View attachment 1409284
> View attachment 1409286
> ...


Bro...


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 18, 2021)

Sergeant said:


> Choose wisely...
> 
> Votes are public, and poll closes in three days!


No, they’re not very accurate indicators of your actual time online anyway but are fun to look at or to use when you need something to insult another user on.


----------



## Yliaster (Nov 19, 2021)

Could care less about Time Online being visible or not.

Just please put BOTB back to private for only Members to see.


----------



## Lars (Nov 19, 2021)

@Sergeant who are your favorite users


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Nov 19, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> @Sergeant who are your favorite users


@Wallenberg because he is fellow jew 😩


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 19, 2021)

JM10 said:


> "bruh i keep the tab open i swear


this, but non-ironically


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 19, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> No, they’re not very accurate indicators of your actual time online anyway but are fun to look at or to use when you need something to insult another user on.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 19, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> @Sergeant who are your favorite users


Incels


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Nov 19, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> Incels


*where*


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 19, 2021)

I don’t think it’s accurate… I use it on my phone and apps are running all the time


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 20, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> @Sergeant who are your favorite users


no avoiding @Sergeant


----------



## Warlow (Nov 20, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Bruuh  @Baldingman1998
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


*You ethnics are sick people I cannot lie*


----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 21, 2021)

No. I don’t even seeing any point when people hide their ‘Last seen’ activity with the exception of when someone wants a private profile but besides that, if someone already has their profile public, they may as well show their ‘Last seen’ too.


----------

